# Weaving: Finished the Mandala weave along pillow



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Here it is! My finished pillow from the material I wove and posted earlier ( http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-503384-1.html )

I can't decide if I like the front or the back better, or which way I like the front. I guess I can just turn it every day. :sm09:

Woven on my 20" Ashford Knitters Loom. 10 dent heddle. Lion Brand Mandala for both warp and weft, used right off the ball. I did not separate the colors - I used them as they came along, using one ball for warp, and one for weft and starting at the same color. 10ppi. I was really happy with my selvedges, of course, since they don't show on this project. It figures.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

It's stunning! :sm24: Of course, I knew it would be after seeing what came off of your loom earlier. :sm02:


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Gorgeous! I like both sides too. I would for myself display the fringe side and when in use turn to the other side to protect the fringe. Well done indeed!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Gorgeous! I like both sides too. I would for myself display the fringe side and when in use turn to the other side to protect the fringe. Well done indeed!


You took the words right out of my mouth..great job!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow that is pretty and my favorite colors.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very nice and I love the colors. I agree.....display with the fringe and turn it to the back to protect it.


----------



## WVfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2013)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Just beautiful - and a lovely way to finish with a fringe.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Well done.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I like it!!! Pretty. would go with my décor just right (giggle). Looks great.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

It made a beautiful pillow. The colors are really softened when Weaving.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

So nice!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Stunning! Love the color run!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Your pillow is BEAUTIFUL! Thanks for sharing it with us!

Hazel


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

Lovely!


----------

